# Sidemarker Wiring Diagram



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Here's a sidemarker wiring diagram for those who are interested in one or for those who wish to modify their existing wiring.  



*Sidemarker ON fulltime*

With this setup, Sidemarkers stay on all the time and but still blink with the blinker lever whenever it is activated. Sidemarkers turn on with the activation of the parklights and blink alternately with the front corners.















*Sidemarker OFF except when turning*

The sidemarkers in this schematic diagram are wired to blink simultaneously with the front corners.Sidemarkers are not lit unless activated by either the hazard and turn lever.It doesnt go ON with the parklight.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

just to let you know ...the setup for Sidemarker ON fulltime, sucks
It burned out like 3 sets of my sidemarkers, well maybe i should say the bulb melted inside and messed up the sidemarker.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

May I ask what sidemarkers are you using?The Sentra got its sidemarkers full on since year 2000 and its still good as new.No melting stuff even if i use it at night all the time.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

the first set i got from a performance shop, the second (different) set i got from another performance shop. The third one i got from the same place that i got the last ones from but this time i rewired so that they were only on when the blinker was on and since that time they have not burned out, melted or anything like that, still have em on the car.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, I guess they arent as tough as OEM ones


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

it happend to my friend who has a maxima as well. He didn't even have the same sidemarkers as mine, but his just like mine used to be, were on full time


----------

